# Help please...want to program Curtis 1236.



## khurdp (May 2, 2009)

Greetings,
my first post here.

Please advice how i go about doing this... I want to program my Curtis 1236-6301. I don't have the 1311 handheld programmer nor the 1314 pc program. 

I have read about flashing the flash in the 1236 but for that I would need the program/flash contents. If anybody has the 1314 program and the 1236-6301 and willing to help me by giving the flash contents, i will be able to what i am hoping to do.

thank you,
Prasad


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

khurdp said:


> Greetings,
> my first post here.
> 
> Please advice how i go about doing this... I want to program my Curtis 1236-6301. I don't have the 1311 handheld programmer nor the 1314 pc program.
> ...


Have you tried contacting Curtis Controls to see if they'd work with you?

What are you trying to change?


----------



## khurdp (May 2, 2009)

Hello bblocher,
thanks for the reply but Curtis won't reply to my emails.

Anyways, I don't need this anymore. I was planning on doing this for the Zenn i was going to buy. Sad as it is the test drive didn't go that well. I was disappointed by the car.

thank you,
Prasad


----------



## billbobagns (Nov 28, 2009)

Curtis wants $500 for the 1314 software. I'd try to write my own first. Maybe with ProComm or something. Does anyone have a copy of Curtis 1314 they don't use and might sell?


----------

